# Mystery coolant leak, help needed.



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Have a mystery leak of coolant. Started yesterday as less than 1/8 of a cup. Can't seem to find it, I have exhausted myself with a mirror and a flashlight, on jack stands. It seems to be from the passenger side, on the rear of the cross member., 
I can see it somewhat from the area of the turbo, but it gets lost from there. 
I have tried running it for an hour and no leaks, just when it cools off. Left a 1" spot tonight.
Looked at the Bentley manual and tried to follow the lines, but just can not pin it down. Is there anywhere to look or a particular hose that develops a leak when cooling down. 
After run pump? what the f-else? Search comes up with VW v6 stuff.
Thank you, have a long road trip next week of coarse and want to find the issue.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Mystery coolant leak, help needed. (JBallou)*

I'll see if I can find out anything. 
I will say that water (coolant, liquid) can and does travel in some very unusual paths, meaning just because the puddle of coolant is at the right rear corner of your block doesn't mean that is where it is leaking from. You are sure it is coolant? Mine drips in that ara all the time and is condensation from the a/c.
Jon
PS: check the temp sensor


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Mystery coolant leak, help needed. (eurocars)*

Yeah I have seen some wierd stuff with the way coolant travels.
For sure coolant, 100% sure, slightly pink and sweet alcohol. 
I can see the coolant temp sensors easily from the top on both sides and they didn't appear to be leaking.
Found a hose/coolant diagram and followed most of the lines that I can see, where does the right turbo get it's coolant from the side of the head? Can't see that one for sure. Time to look for pictures. 
Thanks


----------



## Germanjunkie (May 1, 2009)

You might want to check your Coolant afterpump.
It's underneath the intake manifold. Shine a light near the base of your dipstick, if you see something wet, that's it.
Bills about 5 hours.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I am stumped. The leak shows on the bottom of the passenger turbo housing, as a drip forming, and then on the line that comes in on the outboard side middle of the turbo. That line comming down is wet as well.
That line is either coolant or oil, and is running down that line. 
It is the most miserable area of the motor to see due to the impossible cramped bay on that side/area.
Just need to find a good picture and diagram to help visualize where the other end of the line starts from.
Definitely not the after run pump, or coming from the "valley". To bad that would be easier than where this f'n thing is.
I think that it will need to get worse in order to find it, and then it will require a motor pull for a hose or crush washer.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

I am looking for a good picture of the passenger side turbo and lines, found one for the drivers side, but that doesn't help. Anyone have one to share?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Found the little bastard, stupid leak! It is the o-ring on the rear metal coolant pipe. It only leaks when cooling down after 2 hours of sitting a little pink drip formed on the bottom of the pipe where it joins the head, just below the 5mm bottom bolt. Tightened the bolt 1/4 turn, the top was OK.
If that doesn't take care of it, the pipe needs to be pulled out just a little from the head in order to clean the area and put a new 0-ring on might just do both sides cause both needing to be loosened.
If no one knows the o-ring size I will just put one in that is close in size. Don't have the time to order $2 in parts $10 in shipping, 3-4 days out. Leaving for Yellowstone in 5 days.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (JBallou)*

Had to pull the intake in order to get the rear pipe out enough, due to there being o-rings on the pipe in 4 places. Now that they are all disturbed they are guaranteed to leak at the most inopportune time.
I swear that this engine is the most inhospitable environment to work on. Everything is bolted to something else, requiring almost everything to come off the top of the motor for a coolant hose. Very compact design, #hit on top of #hit.
Comes apart easily but...... anyways, now to find parts on a Sunday, not going to happen. Can't find a online parts that has the o-rings listed, just an exploded diagram and hoses with the pipe, no o-rings. Should replace the intake metal gasket as well, crush type.
On a good note the after run pump shows no signs of leaking, not going to touch it. I could for a few dollars more this car forever. Open the hood and throw money in there, just to fix a $20 problem.
Anyone know of a parts place open in the puget sound area on sundays? Rare I take it, can't get it at napa or autozone cause it's an Audi, not a chevy 350.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (JBallou)*

I didn't find much, seems now that AW and QW has split the community at AW and their new format searching is not very good.
I got wrapped up this weekend on my own stuff. I gues now that it is Monday University Audi might be worth a phone call. Maybe American Hose and Fitting might have an O-ring the correct size ask for (sent IM) only thing is they are in Kent.
Jon


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Got it fixed no thanks to the local retards, not here of coarse. I had significant trouble finding the correct o-rings, 8 places later I went to the local ACE and found exactly what I needed. 
Napa is full of monkeys flinging poo. I ordered a intake to head manifold set, I recieved 1, yes 1 gasket for a V6. How do you replace the intake gaskets? there are 2.
Apparently a set means one to them. I said keep it. Used the red permatex on the old metal gasket and put that ish back together.
I could easily now do the job again under there in 3 hours from in the door to out the door. It comes apart easily and litterly almost falls back together, all the hoses and wires are formed where they need to go, just plug 'em in.
If anyone has the fortune to take them apart,, the o-rings on the back of the heads are 1 3/16 inner diameter and 3/16 thick, the thickness is the must have. Used a little of my favorite RVT and put it back.


----------

